# Die Sims 4 - Standard Editon bei Origin bis zum 28.05. für umsonst - Aktion beendet.



## Maverick3k (22. Mai 2019)

*Die Sims 4 - Standard Editon bei Origin bis zum 28.05. für umsonst - Aktion beendet.*

Hi,

wer glaubt, sein Leben ist ferngesteuert und eine Prise Sadismus inne hat, kann das nun ebenfalls tun und virtuelle Charaktere in ihren finanziellen Ruin treiben, oder ihr Leben zur Hölle machen.

Man kann sich das Spiel über den Origin Store (Webseite) holen. Wenn man über den Client geht, kann man das Spiel wohl nur als Geschenk für andere kaufen, also muss man sich über die Webseite einloggen.

Sobald man im Store eingeloggt ist, sollte ein Bild zu sehen sein, dass das Spiel kostenlos verfügbar ist.

Das Angebot gilt bis zum 28.05. EA hat hier noch einen Artikel dazu, der lädt bei mir aber mit meinem Hauptbrowser nicht, nur mit einem aktuellen Firefox. Wenn man EA's Link folgt, bekommt man einen 404 Fehler..., d.h. über den Store einloggen, ggf. das Spiel suchen und dann der Bibliothek hinzufügen.

Viel Spaß, sofern du mit dem Spiel etwas anfangen kannst.


----------



## Slezer (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die Sims 4 - Standard Editon bei Origin bis zum 28.05. für umsonst*

Kann man die noch vor dem herd einsperren und verbrennen lassen? 

Ich denke das Spiel ist eher für Frauen/Kinder interessant. Ich selber habe vor ~15jahren sims1 Mal getestet und damals war es schon nichts für mich


----------



## Maverick3k (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die Sims 4 - Standard Editon bei Origin bis zum 28.05. für umsonst*

Keine Ahnung. Ich hab Sims noch nie gespielt und hab ich auch nicht vor. Hab mal in ein Lets Play von Gronkh reingeschaut und gesehen, dass solche Spiele für mich nichts sind.

Aber nur, weil es mir oder dir nicht gefällt, heisst das ja nicht, dass es keine Spieler da draußen gibt, die damit keinen Spaß haben können


----------



## Abductee (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die Sims 4 - Standard Editon bei Origin bis zum 28.05. für umsonst*

Eigentlich kein schlechter Deal für EA.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die Sims 4 - Standard Editon bei Origin bis zum 28.05. für umsonst*



Abductee schrieb:


> Eigentlich kein schlechter Deal für EA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja EA ihr Plan.

Wer glaubt EA macht das aus nächstenliebe, der Irrt sich!


----------

